# 3-D zombie movie: "A.D."



## Rewty (Jan 30, 2010)

As nerds of the highest quality I thought some folks here might appreciate this: a CG zombie movie brought to us by Bernie Goldmann (yep, the 300 guy) and many other creative minds. 

http://www.zombieinfo.com/   (Teaser and interview)

I for one am super excited to see more adult-aimed animation start hitting the market.


----------

